

Dropbox lied about open-sourcing Hackpad? - a-b

This is very questionable behavior to announce:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9352249
and later...
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;hackpad&#x2F;hackpad&#x2F;issues&#x2F;1
======
emocin
Or maybe it's delayed?

